

Enterprise jQuery: Great new resource for top-notch jQuery content - wifelette
http://www.enterprisejquery.com
First posts on Configuring UI Widgets, Creating Your First Plugin, and AJAX Patterns
======
wrs
I'm beginning to think text-shadow is the new <blink>. Why on earth would you
put a text-shadow on body text?

~~~
dcneiner
Not at all @wrs. I develop on a Mac, and in Chrome and FF 3.6 on Mac the text-
shadow seems to _help_ readability, but I just took a closer look on Windows
and I can totally see how it is a distraction. (The font rendering and thus
text-shadow rendering is quite different) I removed the text-shadow from the
paragraphs and have updated the site.

